# "Companion" planting for bees



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

It "aroma" therapy and nothing more. The therapeutic dose of thymol is 12-15 grams. To get that much thymol out of herb, you need pounds and pounds of raw material. Will make the path to the hive smell nice, but don't delude yourself as to its therapeutic efficacy.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I have wondered if using dried oxalis or rhubarb leaves as smoker fuel (to get oxalic acid vapour in the smoke) might also be a treatment. Dried thyme for different smoke but same idea.
Bill


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Sepp Holzer promotes a lot of silly ideas and this is one of them. 

Enj.


----------



## jennSAL (Jan 6, 2014)

enjambres said:


> Sepp Holzer promotes a lot of silly ideas and this is one of them.
> 
> Enj.


I'm having lots of fun reading parts of the book illustrating Holzer's impressive self appreciation out loud to family. I guess though if I had not gotten a scientific education or much education past high school I might also write that way- maybe.


----------

